# brandungsangeln auf spiekeroog?



## daci7 (6. Mai 2009)

hey leute, ich hätte mal ein paar fragen an euch brandungsprofis:
ich bin eher neuling was das brandungsangeln angeht und mach in den semesterferien ne woche urlaub auf spiekeroog.
mich würd interessieren ob es sich lohnt dort mal mein blei raus zu pfeffern, evtl am hafen hab ich mir gedacht.
ich hab auch schon die üblichen sachen durchstöbert (boardsuche und google) konnte aber wenig bis keine erfahrungsberichte finden. (ich hoffe das bedeutet nichts schlimmes ;+)

also: lohnt es sich meine angeln mitzuschleppen? und wenn ja, wo kann ich denn auf spiekeroog meiner leidenschaft nachgehn? bzw wie gehts richtig? und wenns auchnoch plätze gibt, kann ich mir dort wattis sammeln? (ist ja recht viel naturschutzgebiet da) oder kann ich die dort irgendwo kaufen?

ne menge fragen, aber vl kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen. 

danke schonmal fürs lesen 

grüße, david.

___________________________________________

nur tote fische schwimmen mit dem strom!


----------



## daci7 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: brandungsangeln auf spiekeroog?*

danke schonmal für deine schnelle antwort, aber wie gesagt, soweit war ich ja schon...
vl hat ja jmd infos aus erster hand.
das die ferienhausbetreiber auf spiekeroog sagen das man dort angeln kann is mir ja klar, würd ich auch 

nur beantwortet das höchstens nen kleinen teil meiner fragen.

war denn jmd von euch in der letzten zeit mal da?

grüße,
david


----------



## daci7 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: brandungsangeln auf spiekeroog?*

hat denn wirklich niemand ahnung ;+
mir würd fast alles helfen 
grüße, 
david


----------



## hans albers (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: brandungsangeln auf spiekeroog?*

moin

kann dir lediglich was zum gerät sagen,
da ich noch nicht vor ort war..

ich würd ne brandungs-rute 100-200g+
rolle mit 200m 35 er mono+60 er schlagschnur
mitnehmen und mit paternoster montage
mit wattwurm oder fischfetzen
(fischer vor ort nach beifang fragen) auf platte oder aal
gehen.. 
mit dorsch auf der insel weiss ich leider nicht..

watt würmer kannst du dir auch selber "plümpern"
einfach mal in der boardsuche suchen..

desweiteren würde ich ne spinnrute 3 m
20-60 g mitnehmen und mit streamern ,leichten blinkern
auf hornhecht /wolfsbarsch probieren

greetz
lars


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: brandungsangeln auf spiekeroog?*

angeln auf spiekeroog ist nicht so ergiebig ...hab da mal vor 5 jahren mein glück probiert..probier es doch mal im hafen


----------



## goeddoek (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: brandungsangeln auf spiekeroog?*

Moin David #h

Bin kein Brandungsprofi, versuch's aber trotzdem  weil ich Spiekeroog kenne.

Der "blonde Hans"  hat Dir ja schon die richtigen Tipps zum Gerät gegeben. Versuchen würde ich es mal beim alten Anleger auf der Südspitze. Da solltest Du eine Stunde vor und nach Hochwasser was fangen können. Im neuen Hafen würde ich nicht unbedingt angeln. Wurde zumindest vor ein paar Jahren nicht gern gesehen 

Wattis kannst Du plümpern und wenn Du nicht gerade mit 'nem Bagger anrückst, wird das wohl kaum jemanden stören.

Hinter ( nördlich ) der langen Steinbuhne auf der Westseite sind ein paar Wannen, da kannst Du es mal versuchen. Ist aber 'ne Schlepperei bis dahin. Mit dem Auto wirst Du ja wohl nicht auf Spiekeroog unterwegs sein :q


----------



## daci7 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: brandungsangeln auf spiekeroog?*

vielen dank für die schnellen antworten.

na versuchen werd ich's auf jeden fall!
mit den wattwürmern werd ich denn mal schaun, "plümpern" hab ich bis jetz noch net gemacht, aber einmal is ja immer das erste mal =)
und versuch macht bekanntlich kluch!

wird schon schiefgehn 
kann man sich zur not auch die tierchen kaufen?

ansonsten will ich natürlich niemanden da mit meiner angelei stören, wenn das im hafen der fall sein sollte.
soll ja auch nur ein "extra" zum urlaub mit der freundin werden =)

grüße,
david


----------



## Tobi94 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: brandungsangeln auf spiekeroog?*

Ich weiß nicht ob es aktuell ist, aber ich wollte meinen Brei dazugeben.
Wir fahren jedes Jahr nach Spiekeroog.
Letzes Jahr fuhr meine Brandungsangel mit.
Ich habe am alten Anleger und am Hafen geangelt.
Leider nichts gefangen.
Ich habe leider keine Wattis bekommen sondern nur Seeringelwürmer erbeuten können.
Kaufen kann man keine Würmer auf Spiekeroog.


----------



## DonRigoberto (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: brandungsangeln auf spiekeroog?*

Auf Spiekeroog kann man sehr gut Wolfsbarsch fangen, der Hafen ist allerdings wie die gesamte Wattseite ein dämlicher Platz. Ein paar Tips von mir:

Westend, Buhnen zwischen Campingplatz und der Kneipe "Old Laramie": Hier kann sich der Blinker lohnen. Um Niedrigwasser gibt es gute Chancen auf Wolfsbarsch. Direkt in der Verlängerung der Buhne ist es mittlerweile stark versandet. Auswerfen also besser nach halb links oder rechts. Auch mit kleineren Wobblern direkt über der Buhne kann Erfolg bringen (und Köder kosten). Für die Brandungsrute ist es nach meiner Erfahrung nichts.

Seeseite, zwischen Hauptstrand und Ostend: Hier ziehen sich tiefere Priele von Ost nach Südwest in den Strand. Hier die Brandungsrute bei Hochwasser weit raus. Krallenblei, dicke Wattwurm-Bündel und hinaus damit in den Eingang des Prils vor einem. Das ist irgendwie Hauruck-Angeln, bringt aber Fisch. Mit Glück Wolfsbarsch, mit Pech jede Menge kleine Schollen.

Ostende: Bei Niedrigwasser kommt man sehr nah an das tiefe und schnelle Gatt zwischen Spiekeroog und Wangerooge. Etwas tiefer innen im Gatt gibt es tolle Kehrwasser und Verschneidungen, wenn das Wasser bei auflaufend wieder hineinschiesst. Super zum Blinkern, auch mit Küstenwobblern oder großen Spinnern kann man dort Erfolg haben. Super Platz für die Wolfsbarsche und hier kann man mit ganz viel Glück sogar eine Meerforelle fangen. Meine Freundin hat dort mal eine verloren, die kurz vor ihr nochmal richtig gesprungen ist.:c Nachteil: Dahin ist man locker 2 Stunden zu Fuss unterwegs.


Und jetzt der absolute Supertip: Vor dem Westend ist ein Sand vorgelagert, der bei Niedrigwasser trockenfällt. Dieser Sand beginnt am Hauptstrand und zieht sich dann in einem langgezogenen Haken bis ins Gatt hinein. Bei Niedrigwasser gelangt man dort sehr nah an das tiefe Fahrwasser im Gatt und der Untergrund ist sehr wellig und abwechselungsreich. Dort jagt der Wolfsbarsch besonders gerne. Man sollte eine h vor Niedrig dort sein und sich nicht lange aufhalten - das Wasser kommt schnell zurück. Man kann dort am Westend in der ansässigen Kiteschule aber auch Sit-on-Top-Kajaks mieten und mit denen schön den Sand aussen langschippern. Macht man das um Niedrigwasser, ist fast egal, was man mitnimmt. Wattwurm, Blinker, Wobbler - dort ist in meinen Augen der ideale Platz für Wolfsbarsch. Für mich persönlich nicht interessant, aber vielleicht für einen Fliegenfischer oder jemanden der gerne Brotflocken ins Wasser hält: Um das Boot herum habe ich jetzt öfter Unmengen größerer Meeräschen gesehen, die dort im ganz flachen Wasser (30cm) am Fressen waren. Ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht, aber neben mir steht eine 210cm lange recht kräftige Spinnrute, mit der mich nächstes mal an Dropshot vom Boot aus versuchen werde. Die extra angeschaffte kräftige Rute, weil man es bei den Strömungen mit einer 20gr. Olive gar nicht erst probieren braucht. Da ist schwereres Gerät gefragt. Das Sit-on-Top kann man dort einfach vom Wind über den flachen Sand wehen lassen. Bei etwas mehr Wind sollte man einen Anker haben.

Wattwürmer: Ausser normalen Dropshot-Gufis werde ich wohl auch Wattwürmer an der Dropshotmontage probieren. Die bekommt man auf Spiekeroog am besten, wenn man im Westen des Dorfes den "Damenpad" zum Hauptstrand hochläuft. Dort ist es sehr schlickig und 200 fette Wattwürmer kann man problemlos in einer halben Stunde graben. Wattwurm-Fachhändler braucht kein Mensch. Nur einen Eimer und eine Forke.

So, viel Spaß beim Fischen auf Spiekeroog. #6


----------



## derkleine (2. April 2013)

*AW: brandungsangeln auf spiekeroog?*

Hallo,

bin hier noch neu und der letzte Beitrag schon älter. Gibt es zu den super Infos von DonRigoberto noch neue Erkenntnisse oder veränderte Voraussetzungen?

Grüße,
derkleine


----------

